# 2008 Draft/Free Agent Thread



## girllovesthegame

So what is it that the Hornets need to address in the offseason outside of signing CP3? 

Today, 5/21, Nbadraft.net has the Hornets selecting Wayne Ellington(UNC). ESPN has them selecting Bill Walker(Kansas State), and Draftexpress has them going for Ty Lawson(UNC). On Monday they had the Hornets going for Courtney Lee (Western Kentucky).

I think Pargo will want to stay although he has a PO to opt out. I think Ely does too but I kind of hope he goes. I think Bonzi and Ryan Bowen will both be gone too. 

Discuss.


----------



## girllovesthegame

2008 Free Agent List


----------



## Diable

Really hard to see any FA's that would really help and be practical options for the hornets.Among the UFA's Duhon would be a real upgrade at the backup PG and he'd give you another three point shooter.To a small extent he might be able to sustain the offense when CP is off the floor.Of course Duhon is going to cash in from being the only decent PG available in free agency.Someone else will offer him more than the Hornets can.Only way he'd end up there is if he really wanted to come home

I don't see any big men or shooting guards that look like realistic options who could make a big impact.What I'd like is for Scott to give Julian Wright starter's minutes from game 1 next year,stick with him and find out what he can do.Even if you lost a couple of games developing Julian that's just the price you have to pay.I have to conclude that the current team isn't good enough or deep enough to contend as it's currently structured.The most realistic option for improving the team is to develop Mike James,Wright and Hilton Armstrong into guys who can make real contributions in the playoffs.Look at Game 7...Scott completely lost faith in the bench.Bonzi,Ely and Pargo were the only players to get in the game...All of them were terrible in the Spurs series.It would be great if you could find better players,but that's probably going to be more difficult than it sounds.


----------



## Diable

I don't know how it could get done,but there is one possibility which the hornets might explore.The Bulls are likely to draft Derrick Rose first and there's a lot of speculation that they might trade Kirk Hinrich.A lot of people think of him as a point guard,but he's really a combo guard.His contract is a bit large,especially considering that he pretty much sucked last year.Still he's a good defender and in previous years he was a pretty good shooter.

The Hornets could use him as both the starting SG and the backup point guard.The biggest benefit would be that Paul could guard only PG's and that Pargo would be sitting on the bench any time he wasn't hot or the game was meaningful.Peterson would be a bench player or you could play smallball with him at the three.

Aside from the 27th pick I don't see what the bulls might want,but it's possible they'd settle for a salary dump where they'd take Ely signed to a one year deal and the pick...Doesn't seem likely,but there's no reason not to ask.


----------



## Diable

http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-37/1211434317144930.xml&coll=1

I guess that Pargo is expected to opt out,which I would have expected since he should probably be able to get a somewhat better and longer deal than his current deal.So long as the hornets can replace him I don't really care and it's possible that Mike James could do pretty much the exact same thing.He was basically the bad Pargo(the one who couldn't hit the ocean)with somewhat better defense.If he could start hitting shots he'd be the good Pargo with better size and defense...If you played him and Paul together James wouldn't be restricted to guarding PG's the way Pargo is...Of course he really stunk while he was with the Hornets,but you have to hope he can be better.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I saw Pargo on a news segment and he sounds like he really wants to stay. I guess we'll see how that turns out though. I could see someone like Eddie House replacing him. He practically does just about the same thing. Except I think Eddie might give just a bit more scoring punch off the bench. I don't know if he's as streaky as Pargo as I've watched more of Pargo than I have of House.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Diable said:


> I don't know how it could get done,but there is one possibility which the hornets might explore.The Bulls are likely to draft Derrick Rose first and there's a lot of speculation that they might trade Kirk Hinrich.A lot of people think of him as a point guard,but he's really a combo guard.His contract is a bit large,especially considering that he pretty much sucked last year.Still he's a good defender and in previous years he was a pretty good shooter.
> 
> The Hornets could use him as both the starting SG and the backup point guard.The biggest benefit would be that Paul could guard only PG's and that Pargo would be sitting on the bench any time he wasn't hot or the game was meaningful.Peterson would be a bench player or you could play smallball with him at the three.
> 
> Aside from the 27th pick I don't see what the bulls might want,but it's possible they'd settle for a salary dump where they'd take Ely signed to a one year deal and the pick...Doesn't seem likely,but there's no reason not to ask.


I, for one, would absolutely love Hinrich on this team...I don't think his SG skills are up to par so we would still need another pure scorer. Duhon is the player on the Bulls that I think we could use the most


----------



## Diable

Yeah the one idea for a big man I could come up with is actually PJ Brown.I don't know if he's got much left,but the hornets would probably still be playing if they could have gotten from him what Boston has gotten this year.All you need is him to rebound and hit that little jumper that he can hit in his sleep.Just let him sit on the bench or maybe fake an injury until late in february,don't burn him up in the regular season and then start getting him ready for the playoffs.He's still a lot better than Ely and probably will be for a long time...Sheesh the pIstons might want to guard him right now


----------



## supermati

Duhon would fill a the backup PG instantly if Pargo leaves, we have to rely on Hilton and Julian for next year for the big and forward role, so it depends how good they do. So that leaves the SG open.

What happens with this team is that is full of little holes, not one of them is that serious and can be solved with either development or via Free Agency, and obviously every team has a this holes.

If we take a look at last years roster the only main problem was having a guy run the offense while Chris was on the bench, and have a bench big who can score from the inside.

Any more realistic predictions for bigs?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Does anyone feel like we need a slashing SG more than a shooting SG? I'm sort of mixed on this. I'd love to see another shooter for CP3 to kick out too but wouldn't it benefit us to have a long lanky SG than can drive to the hoop and maybe check some of the bigger guards on D. 

If we got Duhon that would add shooting depth at PG since CP3 isn't really a consistent threat. Mo Pete should be a backup SG and I really feel his shot will come back in that role. So I think a slashing SG to compliment Mo Pete could help. The only problem with that is when CP3 and Unnamed-Slashing-SG are in the starting lineup you only have Peja as a three point shooter.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Currently Chad Ford has Chris Douglas-Roberts going to the Hornets at #27.



> *The skinny:* Douglas-Roberts would be a great fit for the Hornets if he's still on the board here. He is a big-time scorer who excels at slashing to the basket. He also is an excellent midrange shooter and should be able to step in and contribute right away.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-080527


----------



## Diable

What the Hornets need most from a SG is the ability to guard SG's...That was what they were looking to get from Peterson and he wouldn't have been nearly as big a disappointment if he'd played better defense.Since CP is handling the ball so much they really don't need great ballhandling from whoever they plug in at the two,which is why they could use Julian at SG.It'd be nice if they could find a secondary ballhandler,but they had a decent season without one this year.

Of course it'd be really great to get more production out of your SG.Most of all the hornets need to get out of playing Pargo at the two for 20 minutes a night...Paul doesn't need to be guarding SG's for any length of time and Pargo doesn't need to be guarding anyone if he's not making shots.


----------



## girllovesthegame

GM Jeff Bower at Pre-Draft Camp


----------



## noballer07

Concerning the draft, my target player is *Joey Dorsey* at 27. We could use a hard working banger down low to defend the premier forwards and centers in the league, as well as help Chandler clean up. Another name is Richard Hendrix; an undersized four in the mold of Maxiell and Millsap.


----------



## girllovesthegame

<div><object width="420" height="336"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x5ngjn&related=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x5ngjn&related=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="336" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5ngjn_nba-draft-2008-preview-new-orleans_sport">NBA Draft 2008 Preview New Orleans Hornets</a></b><br /><i>Uploaded by <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/Grdgez">Grdgez</a></i></div>


----------



## girllovesthegame

Here are a few mock drafts and who they think will benefit the Hornets.

Link


----------



## Diable

I hadn't thought about Robin Lopez.If he was there that wouldn't be a bad gamble for the Hornets.SG is still their biggest need,but Lopez would fill a huge hole too.He's a bit too much like Chandler in that he's not very developed offensively,but the Hornets need a big man pretty bad.He looks like he's going to be a pretty decent defender and rebounder in the NBA.I'd guess he'll probably go in that area,but likely someone else will take him.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yeah, they could use another big man. They may choose to go the free agent route for another SG. Who's out there?

I think they begin workouts next week. I'm curious to see who they bring in.


----------



## noballer07

girllovesthegame said:


> Yeah, they could use another big man. They may choose to go the free agent route for another SG. Who's out there?


Not a whole lot. A name that's going around on the web is Jarvis Hayes, he wouldn't be a bad backup at G/F.


----------



## Tooeasy

azubuike opted out of his contract for GS.... he is essentially everything we're looking for and can be had for a decent wage i'd imagine. I watched him play alot as i was living down in the bay area all last year and caught most of the warrior games, the staff should at least take a look at him.


----------



## silverpaw1786

girllovesthegame said:


> I saw Pargo on a news segment and he sounds like he really wants to stay. I guess we'll see how that turns out though. I could see someone like Eddie House replacing him. He practically does just about the same thing. Except I think Eddie might give just a bit more scoring punch off the bench. I don't know if he's as streaky as Pargo as I've watched more of Pargo than I have of House.


But Eddie wouldn't leave Boston for New Orleans...:dancingpadlock:


----------



## girllovesthegame

silverpaw1786 said:


> But Eddie wouldn't leave Boston for New Orleans...:dancingpadlock:


If he's an unrestricted free agent and they don't re-sign him, anything is a possibility. Eddie might be pretty good coming off of any bench but he ain't all that to the point you have to come in here and defend his honor. :lol:


----------



## Diable

Eddie House would fit in fine with the Hornets as a roleplayer,but he's not good enough to be the backup point guard.Problem is that Pargo isn't good enough for the role he's playing and they need to replace more than just a backup PG if Pargo leaves.
House is a thirty year old journeyman specialist.He's not going to let sentiment enter into where he plays next year.It's going to be a business decision.House has career earnings of 6.86 million in 8 years,he's probably got a few more years and I'd bet that he's going to go where his best interests lie.It's not like he's some veteran who's made a hundred million in his career and can completely ignore that part of it.


----------



## girllovesthegame

According to Chad Ford's latest mock draft, both CDR and Courtney Lee may be on the board for the Hornets to choose. As of now, they haven't even worked out CDR but they didn't work out Julian last year either probably because they thought he'd be one of the players off the board by the time their pick came around. This leaves me to wonder if both players were to actually still be available, which player would they pick out of the two.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-080623


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets trading their pick. What's up with that? I figured they must've had something up their sleeves which is probably why they were working out so many 2nd rounders.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3459658


----------



## Diable

I really can't conceive of just selling the pick like that story claims...Especially not when you're about to try to get your franchise player to sign an extension.You can't even sell a pick for a significant amount of money under NBA rules,I think it's less than half a million and it's hardly as though the Hornets would have reason to think the guy they get at 27 couldn't make their roster.It's just stupid,especially since it might make CP question your committment to winning.
What I could see is a trade for Jarret Jack and a second rounder.Jack would help the Hornets out.He's a better player than Pargo overall and it seems as though Portland doesn't want him any longer.Maybe they have a SG they really like they think they can get in the second round.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yeah I wouldn't want to sell the pick either. In this day and age the drafts are really getting deeper. You can find some good role players at 27. Especially since we don't have big glaring needs we just have to get depth.


----------



## DANNY

the thought of having guys like jordan and randolph possibly slipping past #27...


----------



## Tooeasy

they must have somethin else up there sleeve, because theres no sound reasoning between not having a single pick in a draft when rookie contracts are infinately cheaper than overspending for veterans....it also doesnt make sense from a blazer standpoint considering they have enough youth as it is, and first rounders are given gaurenteed money. I do however really like jarret jack, if we get him and a second rounder as diable suggested then i think we'd be sittin pretty, considering one of weaver/giddens/weems would probably still be on the board and we could take a chance on some good talent.


----------



## Tooeasy

and i also find it ridiculous that we couldn't get anything better than just "cash" for a first round pick. Granted, its an end of the line pick, but still, first rounders are worth their weight in gold in terms of packaging up a wasted player on the roster for an unhappy player from another team. The best route to take would be to wait until draft night, and if the players that they had been targeting all fall off the board, make a pick FOR the blazers and sell them the rights...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> they must have somethin else up there sleeve, because theres no sound reasoning between not having a single pick in a draft when rookie contracts are infinately cheaper than overspending for veterans....it also doesnt make sense from a blazer standpoint considering they have enough youth as it is, and first rounders are given gaurenteed money. I do however really like jarret jack, if we get him and a second rounder as diable suggested then i think we'd be sittin pretty, considering one of weaver/giddens/weems would probably still be on the board and we could take a chance on some good talent.


They must have something else up their sleeves. Did they really need another rookie when they're in a win now mode? They're still trying to develop Hilton and Julian. It's rather early in the offseason to be speculating so I'll just wait to see what other moves occur.


----------



## B_&_B

Thanks for selling us another draft pick for us to package with a player and our 13th pick for a vet PG or to package with our 13th pick to move up in the draft.

:cheers:


----------



## Tooeasy

girllovesthegame said:


> They must have something else up their sleeves. Did they really need another rookie when they're in a win now mode? They're still trying to develop Hilton and Julian. It's rather early in the offseason to be speculating so I'll just wait to see what other moves occur.


 the problems I have with it are this.
1. We gave a team that has excellent building blocks already and is in our conference excellent leverage to swing a trade and make themselves even better, thats something that you never wanna do. 

2. the 27th pick in the draft may not get you a star, but drafts are going to become deeper and deeper with stern implementing the one year college rule. I gaurantee that someone drafting around our position is gonna find themselves a dep role player. 

I just dont see why we didnt go for a cash/portland second rounder deal, we could've picked up a player with a non gaurenteed contract, gave him a shot and then cut his *** if it didnt work out.


----------



## Tooeasy

in lighter news, look at this goober from the blazers board :laugh:
http://www.basketballforum.com/5558352-post95.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> in lighter news, look at this goober from the blazers board :laugh:
> http://www.basketballforum.com/5558352-post95.html


No surprise. Some Blazer fans have been coveting CP3 for quite some time now. 

WWL's Juan Kincaid gave his thoughts on what the Hornets may be doing. Take a listen.


----------



## Tooeasy

girllovesthegame said:


> No surprise. Some Blazer fans have been coveting CP3 for quite some time now.
> 
> WWL's Juan Kincaid gave his thoughts on what the Hornets may be doing. Take a listen.


his thoughts make some sense, this is still just a tough pill to swallow. They must've just not been impressed with what they saw in all those workouts, and since they get a first hand look at potential players, i'll guess that their determination to not pursue one is probably a good thing. The problem is though, we don't have enough players signed to contracts for next season and need cheap players on the roster, the 1.2 million that we'd pay a rookie would be less than most vets are willing to accept.

As a side note, IF we were to buy out rasual butlers contract, would that then free up his salary from the luxury tax limit? If so, that would give us nearly 10 million in cap flexibility to work with.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> his thoughts make some sense, this is still just a tough pill to swallow. They must've just not been impressed with what they saw in all those workouts, and since they get a first hand look at potential players, i'll guess that their determination to not pursue one is probably a good thing. The problem is though, we don't have enough players signed to contracts for next season and need cheap players on the roster, the 1.2 million that we'd pay a rookie would be less than most vets are willing to accept.
> 
> * As a side note, IF we were to buy out rasual butlers contract, would that then free up his salary from the luxury tax limit? If so, that would give us nearly 10 million in cap flexibility to work with*.



I'm not really sure how all that works. I'm glad I'm not a GM. Would the #27 pick have helped the Hornets RIGHT NOW? The #27 pick probably would've gotten less PT than our past lottery picks have gotten so while that pick would've taken another roster spot and guaranteed salary, the Hornets seem to rather go after more proven players in free agency. I wish the offseason was over already. :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

IF any deals are approved by the league, we may not hear about it until draft night. As of now, nothing's been approved.



> Hornets General Manager Jeff Bower did not rule out the possibility that the deal may not be announced until during Thursday's NBA draft.
> 
> 
> "I think we're pretty far along in our discussions and the last step normally to make something official is league approval and we're not there yet, '' Bower said.


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/06/hornets_gm_says_deal_has_to_ha.html


----------



## Zuca

In my opinion, there would be more benefit if this pick was used in some kind of bigger trade, I was thinking something like #27, Rasual Butler and Mike James to Clippers for Cuttino Mobley and cash considerations.


----------



## Diable

I don't expect to get a starter at 27,but the hornets need anything they can get a contribution from.Right now they don't have a starting quality player at SG.They only have one decent bench player period.I personally don't give a crap about Pargo staying or going.I don't want to depend on Jannero Pargo for anything,because you can't depend on him not to be the worst player in the league on any given day.It's just idiotic not to try to get some backcourt depth with the 27th pick.

Really the only reason that the Hornets couldn't get past the Spurs was the fact that their bench was horrible.San Antonio's bench was terrible and they still blew the Hornets' bench away.If the Hornets had one or two more decent players they might have made the finals...And they aren't going to get better by resigning Pargo and offering one player the MLE.At best they'll not get worse.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

I think a good way to look at this (from NO standpoint) is, now NO can either go out there and get a mid-level exception free agent and most or all of it will be paid by the Blazers . . . or go pick up a couple of vet for the minimum (should get some quality vet because NO are contenders) again salary being paid by the Blazers.

Enjoy the 3 million, get a quality palyer . . . I'm sure we will try to utilize the pick in a package or stach a player in Europe for later.

Good luck next year . . . Peace!


----------



## bee-fan

I've decided to wait and see how this pan out before I criticize this deal. If they don't upgrade our bench I will revisit this thread.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Go get James Posey and I'll give this deal my blessing...


----------



## girllovesthegame

N.O. hopes to cash in with trade​
_With a desire to obtain veteran help to improve their bench, the Hornets are awaiting league approval today for a trade deal that would send their 27th pick to the Portland Trail Blazers for cash considerations. 

In his explanation of why the Hornets decided to get involved in trade discussions, General Manager Jeff Bower said it usually takes up to three years for a low first-round draft pick to make an impact. 

"I think that's rare that you find that type of (immediate) contribution, particularly in the rookie year," Bower said. "We have to make the judgment to where we can get the quickest help, whether it's from the draft or looking at other avenues." _

_The Hornets won a franchise-record 56 games during the regular season before losing in seven games to the San Antonio Spurs during the second round of the Western Conference playoffs. 

They return all of their top players -- Chris Paul, David West, Peja Stojakovic and Tyson Chandler -- but they are seeking to improve their bench. 

"I think we're pretty far along in our (trade) discussions, and the last step normally to make something official is league approval, and we're not there yet," Bower said. 

By trading their draft pick, the Hornets would have an available roster spot for a potential free agent they could pursue starting July 1, the first day teams can begin negotiations. 

Once the league approves the deal, the Hornets could receive up to $3 million from the Trail Blazers. Bower could use the money toward signing a free agent. 

"Without putting a number on it, we expect to have a lot of returning players," Bower said. "We expect to build on what they were able to accomplish. But we do expect some change, some new faces to join us." 

Some of the top free agents the Hornets could pursue include the Phoenix Suns' Grant Hill, Detroit Pistons' Jarvis Hayes, Golden State Warriors' Matt Barnes and San Antonio Spurs' Michael Finley. _

...........

_However, Bower has not ruled out the possibility of moving up in tonight's draft to select a player that may have the ability to contribute immediately. _

More


----------



## Marcus13

Geaux Tigers said:


> Go get James Posey and I'll give this deal my blessing...


Noo, he's ours! You can't have him!


----------



## Tooeasy

were up to the 21st pick in the draft, and darrel arthur/chalmers/cdr/lee/batum/jordan/green/white are on the board. I hope selling our pick was the best plan of action, because theres some good complimentary players still undrafted....


----------



## Diable

that crap bowers is spouting about noone being able to help you for two or three years is just completely bogus.Do you plan on the world ending before two or three years transpire?The Hornets need more than a little help.It was honestly a fluke that they were able to win so many games with only four players really producing at a decent rate.You have any of those four guys miss a significant number of games the Hornets go from contending to being a lottery team.They need guys who can't help you much,that's better than the guys they have who can't help them a lick.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> that crap bowers is spouting about noone being able to help you for two or three years is just completely bogus.Do you plan on the world ending before two or three years transpire?The Hornets need more than a little help.It was honestly a fluke that they were able to win so many games with only four players really producing at a decent rate.You have any of those four guys miss a significant number of games the Hornets go from contending to being a lottery team.They need guys who can't help you much,that's better than the guys they have who can't help them a lick.


I don't think he said there's "no one" that can help for two or three years but they'd just rather look at "other avenues" as he said which I think he meant free agency. The Hornets were just this close to making the Western Conference Finals and obviously they feel they can do that by getting a free agent rather than developing another rookie. Scott isn't patient with rookies and sometimes fans aren't either. If you don't produce in your 2nd or even 3rd season, some fans are trying to give you away for some 5 year old All-Star gear. Julian is grasping it but Hilton doesn't look like he is grasping all that well. It's a chance you take. You're trying to win NOW so you make the choice to either go with a rookie or you have your sights on some proven free agent.


----------



## Tooeasy

arthur wouldve been a good hustle guy for us... plus guys like this generally play with a chip on their shoulder, not a great thing that we're handing him over to a western conference rival.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Why is this so called "trade" taking so long to be approved?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Something I just read on Hornets247.



> Alright - I've listened to the interview Jeff Bower gave the collective reporters about the trade of the 27th pick to Portland for Cash, and I've got to say I'm a bit irritated.
> 
> Irritated with the source that broke the news, and more irritated with the Times-Picayune continued coverage of the news. The T-P reporters continue to act like the deal is already done and just waiting on a soon-to-be completed call to the League Office, basically spouting what was stated by the ESPN source. That's not the case.
> 
> During the interview, Jeff Bower answers a question about when the trade will be completed, and he said, quite clearly, "Not until the draft."





> He also states multiple times that they don't consider themselves out of the draft yet, and that there are other options. He does make it pretty clear that this is the most likely outcome of the draft.
> 
> In my opinion, it sounds like Bower is doing what he should be doing. He will wait until the guys he wants are off the board, and then call Portland and sell them the pick, having been convinced that there isn't anyone else in the draft that's worth more to the team right now than $1 million in money that could be spent on a free agent.
> 
> I guess I have myself to blame for running with a source-reported item, but this does make me feel better about how the Hornets are handling the draft than I did yesterday.


More


----------



## Diable

I wouldn't doubt that the Hornets might keep Arthur.If they were being diligent they would have held off on the trade until they and Portland saw who was there at 27.If the Hornets saw someone they wanted or if Portland didn't see anyone they wanted to give a guaranteed contract to then either of them could back out.It would only be smart for the Hornets to wait and see what was there.The contract you give Arthur really isn't significant...And I don't think the money you get from Portland is going to make much of a difference either.


----------



## Tooeasy

still not too happy about this. I can't see anyone signing for us that can be considered an asset for the 1.2 million that we would've paid arthur or the couple other options still left. we may be in a win now mode, but that doesn't mean that rookies on our roster are an automatic hinderance.

hell, julian wright learned the ropes and didn't even really play until the end of the season, and eventually found himself a rotation player in the playoffs, and our team record was the best ever.... Who's to say that we couldn't do that with another young player? We need to not act like we have no more than a 2 years span to get a championship and realize that we HAVE to develop some youth on the cheap.

And lastly, IF we keep performing like we did last year, we are gonna have end of the round picks based on our record, therefore we HAVE to scout effeciently and come up with some draft gems if we're gonna be a force in the extended future. to simply sell off our picks and expect to salvage ourself through free agency, it doesnt work that way. I"ll give this offseason a pass because our team is treading in uncharted waters with its success, but they need to not cop out and throw the MLE at "Duhon" and pick up a crusty used up vet with the million they saved and come away happy with themselves.


----------



## Tooeasy

couple other things.... if we're in a win now mode, who in the free agent pool is a "gaurentee" to put us over the hump? yes, i know that "vets" have been proven in the league, but that never means that they'll pan out when they play for a new team, their a crapshoot, just on a smaller scale than rookies. 

Lastly, i like alot of the moves that bower and co. have made, but theres been some pretty big draft blumpers between smith/simmons/armstrong/second rounders. I know that second rounders don't usually pan out, but we havent even had one turn into a damn 12th man for us, it just seems like we could've snagged a role player by now with some of these early second round picks.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I think we should all just wait to see what the Hornets have in store. They'll make moves to shore up their bench a bit. They were close to the WC Finals. All they need is another piece or two to possibly get them there. Pretty soon you guys will be around here saying "that guy's a pretty nice pickup for the Hornets". Let's at least get to the free agent period before we make judgement on this. Bower has done a good job building this team. The guy wasn't 3rd in Executive of the Year voting for nothing. Why not at least give him the benefit of the doubt at least until we see what other moves are made. I think they have a plan. Us fans just don't know what it is yet so we tend to bash something when we don't know what's going on. I'll wait.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I really really like Darrel Arthur. Can we keep him mommy can we keep him!?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> I really really like Darrel Arthur. Can we keep him mommy can we keep him!?


Umm, I think he's already gone. 

Now I'll just sit back and wait until next week.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> Umm, I think he's already gone.
> 
> Now I'll just sit back and wait until next week.


Go get him back for us...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Bower and Scott post-draft quotes

A little more


----------



## bee-fan

I'm happy I'm going to be very busy over the next few days, because I can't wait to see what moves the Hornets make.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tooeasy said:


> arthur wouldve been a good hustle guy for us... plus guys like this generally play with a chip on their shoulder, not a great thing that we're handing him over to a western conference rival.


Arthur is a lot more than a hustle guy. He has an array of offensive moves around the basket. He's a steal.


----------



## Diable

Unless they have some reason to believe they can get Maggette or Artest I don't see the big move that makes a real difference.Either of those guys would have to settle for the MLE and that seems unlikely.Duhon would help a lot just by being able to play the point when CP sits,but he's not exactly an ideal player himself.They basically have almost nothing of value to trade,not even any expirings that someone would want for a bad contract.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Diable said:


> Unless they have some reason to believe they can get Maggette or Artest I don't see the big move that makes a real difference.Either of those guys would have to settle for the MLE and that seems unlikely.Duhon would help a lot just by being able to play the point when CP,but he's not exactly an ideal player himself.They basically have almost nothing of value to trade,not even any expirings that someone would want for a bad contract.


I'll take Maggette but can we please leave Artest in...wherever he is now?


----------



## Tooeasy

looking at the fa list again, IF we dont get in with the big guys we were hopeing for and end up splitting the mle, we should look into signing roger mason..... hes basically a taller jannero pargo and stepped up super big when arenas when out and daniels kept missing games during the season. I undersand he's not a big name, but i would much raher we end up with something like mason and james jones/kurt thomas/matt barnes(whoever the hell we could afford essentially) than resigning birdman and pargo to fill out our roster.


----------



## jalen5

I want the Hornets to get either James Posey or Mickael Pietrus...both guys can really defend and they also can slash and hit the 3.

Another guy I like is Gerald Green. He has tons of ability but hasn't played even close to up to it. We all know Chris Paul makes players better. Matt Barnes is another guy I would be interested in.


----------



## girllovesthegame

jalen5 said:


> I want the Hornets to get either James Posey or Mickael Pietrus...both guys can really defend and they also can slash and hit the 3.
> 
> Another guy I like is Gerald Green. He has tons of ability but hasn't played even close to up to it. We all know Chris Paul makes players better. Matt Barnes is another guy I would be interested in.


What's up jalen5? Haven't seen you around much. Don't be a stranger. 

I think I recently read somewhere that Dallas was looking at Gerald Green. I also think Posey and Pietrus would be good for the Hornets.


----------



## Tooeasy

pietrus would be a good pickup, posey is only going to cash in because he played inspired ball on that celtics team, he was almost a waste of a roster space on the heat team afer they won the cahmpionship, and on top of that hes already 31 years old. I like posey alot, but not for the amount of money that hes going to go for in the market this year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

jalen5 said:


> I want the Hornets to get either James Posey or Mickael Pietrus...both guys can really defend and they also can slash and hit the 3.
> 
> Another guy I like is Gerald Green. He has tons of ability but hasn't played even close to up to it. We all know Chris Paul makes players better. Matt Barnes is another guy I would be interested in.


Welcome back buddy!


----------



## Diable

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=FreeAgents-080629

Here's a list of FA's.I guess that Ford speculates that the Hawks may not match if someone offers josh childress the MLE.

Unless we get Maggette then Childress might be the best option.I think he's an underrated player,especially since you can get him at a fair price.You give him most of the minutes at SG and I'd bet that he'd be a huge upgrade over what they got from Peterson last year.


----------



## jalen5

Thanks for the welcome back everyone. It has been awhile since I visited these boards...totally forgot about them, haha. But it's Hornets free agency time and I'm really anxious to see how we can improve the team.

Originally, when we traded our 1st round pick, I was okay with it because I thought we would trade into the second round to get a player that we like. The Hornets didn't want to give a commitment and guaranted salary/roster spot to someone at the 27th pick in the 1st round. 2nd rounders have no guaranteed roster spot so if they don't pan out, so what? And there is not much difference between the 27th picked player and an early 2nd rounder. 

I would have liked to get someone like Mario Chalmers at the top of the second round. I think he would have been a great backup PG and he is also a very solid defender...clutch shooter too, obviously. A few other second round guys I would have liked...Joey Dorsey (a beast on the glass..tough and physical), CDR (might not be a workout warrior but he'll produce in games), Bill Walker (very athletic and great upside), and Shan Foster (big 2-guard who can flat out stroke it; needs to work on his D though).

Like I said, I really want Pietrus. I'm not sure exactly what it will cost to get him. Originally, I thought it might not be too much, but the price might have gone up when Baron Davis opted out and signed with the Clippers. Now they have more cap room to sign Pietrus...although, they still have to take care of Andres Biedrins and Monta Ellis.


----------



## girllovesthegame

ESPN's Chris Broussard thinks New Orleans would be a perfect fit for Maggette.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=3472314&name=broussard_chris


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> ESPN's Chris Broussard thinks New Orleans would be a perfect fit for Maggette.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=3472314&name=broussard_chris


Cross your fingers and pray :gopray:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Chris Broussard on free agency and CP's extension.

<iframe frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://wwl.everyzing.com:/viewMedia.jsp?e=20328914&s=PZSID_0000995609;SportsTalk&col=en-aud-pod_wwl-ep&start=0&num=10&filter=0&dedupe=1&ft=true&expand=true&match=query,keyword=4&res=279460746&index=4&il=en&y=0&x=0&fs=true&action=embeddedPlayer" width="480" height="424"></iframe><br>
<a href="http://wwl.everyzing.com:/viewMedia.jsp?e=20328914&s=PZSID_0000995609;SportsTalk&col=en-aud-pod_wwl-ep&start=0&num=10&filter=0&dedupe=1&ft=true&expand=true&match=query,keyword=4&res=279460746&index=4&il=en&y=0&x=0" style="display:none;"> SportsTalk - Chris Broussard - ESPN</a>


----------



## girllovesthegame

It's rather quiet on the free agent front all throughout the league. I think most are waiting to see what guys like Brand, Magette and Posey are going to do and then we'll probably begin to see a trickle down effect of signings.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets focusing attention on Posey

_The Hornets are targeting Boston Celtics free agent James Posey to solve their needs at shooting guard, but whether Hornets General Manager Jeff Bower can pull off a deal is uncertain. 

Free agents can begin signing contracts Wednesday, and Posey is one of the most sought after on the market. Posey, who can play shooting guard and small forward, appears to be one of the Hornets' No. 1 targets. However, it likely would take a full mid-level exception offer of $5.8 million for him to consider coming to New Orleans. 

Since July 1, the first day teams could begin contacting free agents, Bower has been in discussions with Posey's agent, Mark Bartelstein. Posey, 6 feet 8, was the Celtics' top reserve and played a key role against the Los Angeles Lakers in the NBA Finals. _

Link


----------



## sasaint

No Maggette. No Pietrus. Looks like Posey's price is going up - probably too high for the Hornets. Matt Barnes came on strong during the 06-07 season, but seemed to go backwards last year. At the right price, he may be the best option left at SF. If he reverts to 06-07 form and builds on that, he might be a very good pickup.

Pargo might be looking better by default, too.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Marc Stein wrote a little something on Posey's situation. The Hornets are probably reluctant to offer a deal longer than three years as well, which I would understand.



> James Posey remains the most coveted unrestricted free agent still on the market and New Orleans is being increasingly described as perhaps the biggest threat to Boston keeping him.
> 
> The champs are said to be reluctant to offer the 31-year-old a deal longer than three years starting at the $5.6 million midlevel exception, but the Celtics are bracing for a difficult decision depending on how high rival suitors are willing to bid, and given Posey's immeasurable contributions to their title run.
> 
> Getting Posey would be a huge coup for the Hornets, who are desperate to fortify their thin bench and import a glue guy knows how to win, as Posey has proven in Miami and Boston.
> 
> Washington is highly interested as well, but the Wizards have to find a way to shed a salary or two to have the financial flexibility to make a representative bid.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=FA-News-080712


----------



## Diable

It's going to be really sad if the Hornets don't do anything to improve this team.They are really close to being a legit contender.One good player,a couple of guys who could just help out in some way...That's all they need.I don't know that Posey is that one good player,but he's the only game in town right now.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The Hornets are going to do something. I doubt they go into the season with 10 or 11 guys on the roster. All they neeed is a bit more bench depth. All they need is some solid bench players. Sure, most of the sexy names are already out of the equation but there are still some guys out there that can help the Hornets' bench. People are getting nervous because the Hornets keep their moves close to their vest and they've been rather quiet but I'd rather Bower take his time and make the right moves rather than hastily make bad moves. Also, Chad Ford keeps saying the Hornets like Ben Gordon.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets will probably re-sign Pargo, and either throw the full MLE at Posey (which I'm kind of hoping they don't) or split the MLE between 2 vets. If they don't re-sign Pargo, they'll have to look for a backup point guard unless they're interested in giving James more PT.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets will probably re-sign Pargo, and either throw the full MLE at Posey (which I'm kind of hoping they don't) or split the MLE between 2 vets. If they don't re-sign Pargo, they'll have to look for a backup point guard unless they're interested in giving James more PT.


I hope they do resign Pargo, I haven't heard a better option to replace him. Unless, the Hornets figure out a way to get Ben Gordon.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Too much talking. Time for someone to make a move. Posey will probably end up back in Boston. His agent and Bower seem to keep saying the same things on different days. I wonder who else the Hornets are targeting. ESPN's Stein and Ford keep mentioning Ben Gordon. I wonder if they've given Kelenna Azubuike some thought. 

*Although Boston Celtics free agent James Posey is uncertain where he will play next season, he remains interested in the Hornets. 

"There is certainly interest on both sides," said Mark Bartelstein, who represents Posey. "We have had a lot of continued talks." 

Besides the Hornets, Posey is considering offers from the Celtics, Cleveland Cavaliers and Los Angeles Lakers. Bartelstein said Posey could make his decision this week. 

Posey is seeking a three- to four-year contract that will pay him up to $5.6 million, the full mid-level exception. For the Hornets, it appears the Celtics are their most serious competition; however, Boston has been reluctant to offer Posey a deal longer than two years. 

If Posey signs with the Hornets, he could compete for a starting job at shooting guard with Morris Peterson. 

Posey, 6 feet 8, also plays small forward and is an effective perimeter scorer and defender. 

Posey was the Celtics' top reserve and played a key role against the Lakers in the NBA Finals. Posey also earned a ring in 2006 as a reserve with the Miami Heat. 

Bartelstein said he has been in discussions with Hornets General Manager Jeff Bower since July 1, the first day teams could begin negotiating contracts with free agents. Most of the top free agents signed contracts last week.*

Link


----------

